# Möchte "CMS" programmieren, aber in was? PHP oder Flash?



## chris4712 (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wie die Überschrift schon verrät würde ich mir gerne mein eigenes CMS System bauen.
Ok, es gibt CMS Systeme wie Sand am mehr, aber ich will ja auch meinen Spaß haben  

Bin halt nur am überlegen in was ich es programmieren soll?
Ich habe mir das ganze schon mal mit einem DIV- Container angeschaut (OHNE Funktionen, einfach nur anzeigen), den ich auf ContentEditable gesetzt habe (so wie wenn man hier ein neues Thema erstellt bzw. antwortet).
*Nachteil:*
Läuft im IE klasse, aber nicht in Netscape, Opera, Firefox und wie sie alle heißen.
Müsste also recht komplex sein bzw. für jeden Browser anders (zumindest einige Funktionen).

Dann ist mir die Idee gekommen das CMS in Flash zu bauen. Währe ja Browser unabhängig.

Habe aber bis jetzt noch nicht erfahren ob ein CMS in Flash realisierbar ist. Hat da schon einer Erfahrungen

*Ach so, noch kurz was ich mir unter "CMS" vorstelle:*
Im Moment habe ich es so gelöst, das ich ein Grundlayout habe. In dieses Grundlayout wird nun an einer bestimmten Stelle der Quelltext aus einer MySQL Datenbank eingefügt.

Man soll also eigentlich nur den Seitentext ändern können. So die Standard Sachen halt (Tabelle einfügen, Bild einfügen, Link einfügen, Textformatierung, kopieren, einfügen usw.)

Währe sehr erfreut wenn mir jemand seine Meinung (oder am besten seine Erfahrungen) mitteilen würde.
Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

PHP ist meiner Meinung nach Browserunabhaengiger als Flash, weil PHP laeuft Serverseitig ab, und muss vom Browser dementsprechend nicht unterstuetzt werden.
Fuer Flash brauchst Du ein Plugin.


----------



## chris4712 (18. Januar 2005)

Hat das heute nicht jeder


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Naja, nicht unbedingt.
Und denk auch an Leute die nicht dieses schreckliche Betriebssystem mit den bunten Fenstern benutzen.
Ich weiss nicht ob es fuer jeden Browser ein Plugin gibt. Fuer Mozilla und Netscape gibt's Flash, Konqueror kommt mit dem Plugin von Mozilla/Netscape klar. Aber es gibt noch ohne Ende andere Browser.
Und dann waere da noch Lynx! Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es da kein Flash fuer gibt. Der ist rein textbasiert.
Ausserdem koennte es Firmen geben bei denen Flash nicht auf den Rechnern ist, und Leute die Deine Seite dann von dort aus besuchen wollen sind dann ein wenig in den Hintern gekniffen. (Sorry)

Du kannst nicht voraussetzen, dass jeder Flash hat. Bei einer Website sollte man auf der Clientseite so wenig wie moeglich voraussetzen, um so viele Nutzer wie moeglich erreichen zu koennen.


----------



## Ben Ben (18. Januar 2005)

Also Flash für ein CMS ist ja wohl das letzte. Plugin hin oder her. Klar hat es einduetige Vorteile in dem Oberflächenkram, aber ich käme mir sehr verarscht vor wenn mir jemand ein flash-CMS vorsetzen würde.
Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich von Flash allgemein für Informatives nicht viel halte, eher für Klickibunit kram oder irgendwelche Intros, obgleich ich weiss das mit Flash vieles und erstaunliches möglich ist. Aber ein CMS ich weiss ja nicht.


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Januar 2005)

chris4712 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat das heute nicht jeder



Auf meinem Browser auf meinem Palm habe ich kein Flash.

Auf meinem Textbrowser habe ich kein Flash.


----------



## Carino (18. Januar 2005)

Welchen genauen Zweck soll das CMS denn erfüllen? Ist es ein privates Projekt oder kommerziell? Imho sind Flash CMS nur  beschränkt nutzbar, einerseits wegen dem Funktionsumfang und andererseits wie schon reptiler beschrieb, wegen der Browserkompatiblität.

Ich persönlich setze da lieber auf PHP basierte Systeme, die ich auch erweitern kann. Das ist auch ein großer Nachteil, wenn dir die fla fehlt.

Ansonsten schau mal bei:

http://cms.beaver82.com/
http://www.ego7.com/

Viel Glück


----------



## chris4712 (18. Januar 2005)

OK, ein Textbrowser und aufm Palm ist Flash äußerst selten anzutreffen 

@Carino: Es soll eigentlich nur ein Text, der aus einer MySQL DB gelesen wird, editiert werden. Damit dies nicht im puren HTML Chaos endet (die Leute für die ich das Programmiere können kein HTML) soll es halt sehr einfach sein.
Es soll übrigens erstmal nicht "kommerziell" sein. Ok, ich programmiere es zwar für Leute denen ich eine Webseite gebaut habe, aber es soll erstmal nicht verkauft werden.

Wenn ich aber so eure Meinung über Flash höre, werde ich es wohl doch lieber in PHP machen.
Währe mir eh lieber gewesen. Ich dachte nur dass ich vorher mal frage.

Wenn doch noch einer einen unschlagbaren Grund für Flash findet, währe es nett wenn er mir den mitteilen würde.
Danke!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

PHP ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl. Und viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt.
Die Leute fuer die Du das machst sollen ja nicht in den Source gucken, die sollen damit arbeiten und gluecklich sein.
Ich kenn mich mit Flash zugegebenermassen mal garnicht aus, ich weiss wie ich's angucke aber das war's auch. 
Kann das denn ueberhaupt solche Sachen wie Datenbank-Anbindung? Wie gesagt, in Sachen Flash muss ich mich echt als DAU outen.


----------



## Rena Hermann (18. Januar 2005)

Eben - ich weiß ja nicht, wie gut ihr Flash kennt - aber die Frage "Flash _oder_ PHP" stellt sich überhaupt nicht.

Flash kann serverseitig gar nichts, also auch keine Datenbank auslesen o.ä.
Das einzige was Flash kann, ist aus Php gelieferte (oder auch txt-Dateien oder auch aus xml-Strukturen) Daten einlesen und dann clientseitig verwerten.
Von daher brauchst du in jedem Fall eine serverseitige Scriptsprache (PHP o.ä.).

Mit welchem Werkzeug (denn nix anderes ist Flash und sonstige Gestaltungsmittel) du dann das Frontend entwickelst ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Hey cool, hab ich doch glatt mal 'n bissl was ueber Flash gelernt. 
Dachte mir schon, dass das keine DB-Anbindung kann, ist ja immerhin fuer lustige bunte Sachen gedacht.


----------



## Rena Hermann (18. Januar 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist ja immerhin fuer lustige bunte Sachen gedacht.


Naja gedacht ist es dafür, z.B. ein Werkzeug unter anderen zur Gestaltung einer Webseite zu sein ... was manche "Entwickler" dann damit anstellen - na dafür kann ja Flash nichts. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2005)

Wie gesagt, ich selbst hab noch nie mit Flash gearbeitet. Wenn ich mal 'ne Webseite gebaut habe, dann hab ich mir 'nen Texteditor geschnappt und drauflos gecodet. Ob's jetzt HTML oder PHP war ist da dann ziemlich schnuppe. Den Editor interessiert das nicht.


----------



## Carino (18. Januar 2005)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das gut klappen kann mit Action Script, aber es lässt sich eben nix von dir verändern. Dann ist am Ende noch ein fettes Copyright by Flashfirma und ein paar Werbebanner, wie sich das System finanziert. Ne, nimm Flash. Schau mal auf:

Es sollte für deine Zwecke auch ein Blog oder ein Lite CMS genügen.
Schau mal auf: http://www.opensourcecms.com Dort findest du auch ein Demo Login der Administration.


----------

